# How bad is Auto Turn on a 2015 model Deluxe 24?



## RudeJoe (Nov 9, 2017)

I'm looking at a used 2015 Deluxe 24. I've been reading about various snowblowers and features and it seems the early Auto Turn models did not preform well. Then they changed mechanisms and they worked better. I just found a thread this morning that referenced a adjustment to the wheel location on the 2016(?) models that improved the Auto Turn feature even more. Not sure where the 2015 model year stands. Can anyone advise?

Anything else to look for on this model? 

The owner said he only used it a half dozen times and it looks like new. 

He asking $750 for it. I offered $500 and he came back a $600.

Thanks


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Can't really say because I know nuttin aboot those machines. Anyhoo, ALOHA from the Paradise City.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Generally it wasnt very good on the first-year models with Auto-Turn, which was 2014.
people did have a lot of issues with it, with the machine being skittish and trying to turn when it shouldnt..
it could be improved with different skids..
then Ariens did move the axle to fix the problem..Im pretty sure it looks like this:

Year 1 of Auto-Turn: 2014 model year, machines sold Autumn 2013 - original axle position.
Year 2 of Auto-Turn: 2015 model year, machines sold Autumn 2014 - original axle position.
Year 3 of Auto-Turn: 2016 model year, machines sold Autumn 2015 - original axle position.
Year 4 of Auto-Turn: 2017 model year, machines sold Autumn 2016 - new, corrected axle position.
Year 5 of Auto-Turn: 2018 model year, machines sold Autumn 2017 - new, corrected axle position.


2014 discussion:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/12298-ariens-auto-turn-adjustment.html

2014 discussion:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/12170-auto-turn-revisited.html

2016 discussion:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/94562-ariens-2016-auto-turn-fix.html

Scot


----------



## RudeJoe (Nov 9, 2017)

Thanks for your reply Scot.

From my reading I seem to recall that they started using a different mechanism in 2015 model year also? The second version was much better than the first? 

So is the original axle position to be avoided? I did read that the plastic skids helps with the auto term problems, as does proper 'tuning" of the scrapper bar relative to the ground.

Thanks again.


----------



## RudeJoe (Nov 9, 2017)

Also, I'm in Western New York also. Prices on used machines seem to be all over the place the better priced machines go very fast this time of the year.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *Can't really say because I know nuttin aboot those machines. Anyhoo, ALOHA from the Paradise City.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


If we dont know nuttin about the topic lets resist the urge to post Fella's. 

It just clogs up the works.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I think the adoption of poly skids was the “fix” for early auto turn machines. Some were swapped from steel pieces under warrenty.

I believe the consensus is that installing poly skids on those early model years resolved 90% of the weirdness.


----------



## JTD771 (Sep 16, 2015)

I've got a 2015 Deluxe 24, 921024, purchases in the fall of 2015. I had the poly skids installed before delivery and have had no issues like I've heard about with wandering or pulling. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## slybarman (Nov 28, 2016)

I have a 2015 deluxe 28. My driveway is fairly level concrete. No issues.

Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I have not had any issues with Auto Turn and I have the first Gen model my machine is from winter 2015/2016. It is a Platinum 24 SHO. I have heard the issues with the machine squirreling down the driveway on rough pavement was more common in larger sized units. As said in previous posts Ariens poly skids that are thicker and can go over the indentations instead of falling into them and causing the machine to shift as if you wanted it to turn remedied the issue. ArmorSkidz also offered the same benefit with additional auger housing side panel protection. $600. sounds like a reasonable price for that machine in clean condition. As you know a new one would set you back $1000.


----------



## nafterclifen (Oct 14, 2015)

sscotsman said:


> Generally it wasnt very good on the first-year models with Auto-Turn, which was 2014.
> people did have a lot of issues with it, with the machine being skittish and trying to turn when it shouldnt..
> it could be improved with different skids..
> then Ariens did move the axle to fix the problem..Im pretty sure it looks like this:
> ...


Scot - do you know if the 2014 model year Ariens Pro models were affected by the auto turn "issue?" I ask because in conversation with a dealer, they were aware of the recently axle change but not on the Pro series. They told me the axle position was changed to match the Pro series. Is that possible?


----------

